
TensorFlow Forest Growth Time-Lapse - hollydale
http://www.ixora.org
======
hollydale
Quick Links: 360 panorama:
[http://www.ixora.org/demo/](http://www.ixora.org/demo/) High-res video:
[https://youtu.be/0m0vpcGKTtk](https://youtu.be/0m0vpcGKTtk)

